# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Vila,projekte

## rudi c33

Ju lutem te gjitheve [moderatoreve ne rradh te pare te mos ma fshin temen]
te me ndihnoje sa do pak ne kete teme

----------


## rudi c33

ky eshte projekti i shtepis time 
e kam ndertuar vete 
 tani kam ngecur tek kati i trete 
kush e ka idene arqitekture apo kush ka ndonje ide mund te dergoje foto
ne kete teme 

keshtu qe edhe mund te ndihmojme dhe te tjere qe mund te jene te iteresuar

----------


## bela70

Shum mir rudi,plan i bukur,e gezofsh kur ta e mbaron.Ama nuk na ke dhen dhe ca te dhena se ne qfar forme ke placin(vendin ku do ndertosh)esht i rafsht apo i ngritur(kodrinor),pastaj ato ne katin perdhes per qfar i ke dedikuar,garazh apo qfar?.
ja un po te sjelli nja dy tri plane qe i skanova aty per aty pasi besoj do gjej dhe tjera.un zgjodha nga ato nen kulm,ti analizoj e shtoj ndonje gje,apo mer ndonje detal nga to.

----------


## bela70

Ja keto dy nenkulm...

----------


## bela70

Ja nje plan komplet i ngjan njeqik atij tendit ,vetem se ky ka shkallet ne mes.

Kete e ndryshova un njeqik pasi ne mes kishte dhe nje pjs kulmi siq i ka ne te dy anet,ne skaje,at ne mes i hoqa.

----------


## PINK

Goxha projekt Rudi , po kot po te pyes sa kushtojne shtepia te tilla ne angli ?
Me shume kuriozitet ... :)

Kurse une timen katin e dyte ( me pak fare ndryshim te dritaret )e kam si te posti 4( foto e 1 ) .

----------


## bela70

Ja nje kombinim te bera,...

----------


## bela70

Shiqo edhe ket detal,ta e vesh aty ne mes, ndersa anash ndonjeren nga ato sipri

----------


## bela70

Ja rudi edhe nje kombinim...

----------


## bela70

Ja e zmadhova pak...

----------


## bela70

ja dhe nje detal tjeter i bukur

----------


## rudi c33

Pink mendoj se kushton nje thes me pare  ne angli

flm per pjesmarrien

Blero je  njesh
rrofsh per mundimin

Tani qe ta marresh vesh per ca behet fjala
shtepia ndodhet ne vend fushor[elbasan]
eshte e ngitur si ndertese  kuptohet e pa suvatuar pa dyr e dritare etj
problemi im qendron tek kati i 3te per arsye se.
kati i 3te dote jete [garden] si i dhuajme ne shqip si pun lulishte
mua me duhet vetem nje dhome e madhe 8m e gjate dhe diku nja 5m e gjere

shtepia eshte 270 m katrore
frika ime eshte se kjo dhome mund te ma prishi ballin e shtepise 

Bler po te dergoj dhe disa foto pre ta krijuar me mir ide

me respekt rudi dhe puthi i cik ato kolupucat

----------


## rudi c33

...............

----------


## rudi c33

kati pare ashte bosh.per nja dy jave e mbaroj nga brenda 
kati dyte dote me haje ca kohe 
kurse i treti mendoj ??????????????ndoshta kur te iki vete 


Brer ky ne te majta asht baba tem 
fal babes po bahet kjo shtepi

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

Hallall o Rudo!...

----------


## ChuChu

Per shqipot nuk ka rendesi qe kur del nga dera e shtepise shkel ne plehra e pislleqe. Rendesi ka qe brenda ne shtepi te dhjesim si mbreter. :) (s'e kam me ty Rudo, thjesht me kujtove Tiranen me vila lluksoze)

Ta gezoç shtepine e re!

----------


## rudi c33

> Per shqipot nuk ka rendesi qe kur del nga dera e shtepise shkel ne plehra e pislleqe. Rendesi ka qe brenda ne shtepi te dhjesim si mbreter. :) (s'e kam me ty Rudo, thjesht me kujtove Tiranen me vila lluksoze)
> 
> Ta gezoç shtepine e re!


kuqe  fatmirsisht kam dy dalje.ballin e kam nga lagja [lindja e diellit]
kurse tjetren e kam ne rruge kryesore 430m larg shtepise dhe pleherat 
deri tek rruga varen nga une

 ene ti pyes lotin
 na gji na gja te bukur

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

> kuqe  fatmirsisht kam dy dalje.ballin e kam nga lagja [lindja e diellit]
> kurse tjetren e kam ne rruge kryesore 430m larg shtepise dhe pleherat 
> deri tek rruga varen nga une
> 
>  ene ti pyes lotin
>  na gji na gja te bukur


Vllai e la Elbasanin para 8-vjetesh dhe nuk me jetohej me atje. Para disa vitesh bera projektin e shtepis fillova ndertova ne Pogradec, nuk e di por per ato 1 muaj pushime qe shkoj une "Pogradeci" eshte njesh per qetesi, dhe jo rremuja.

Po kete vere me kismet mbase blej noi hyrje aty ke pallatet e reja ne Elbasan, asgje konkrete tani per tani. 

Ne c`fare vendi ne Elb po e nderton ti?

Ta gezosh daje.

----------


## rudi c33

Un e kam nis aty ke ish pularia buze shkumbinit
 ene qe thua ti ta mbaroj iher po kollaj per ta gezuar

----------


## rudi c33

> Vllai e la Elbasanin para 8-vjetesh dhe nuk me jetohej me atje. Para disa vitesh bera projektin e shtepis fillova ndertova ne Pogradec, nuk e di por per ato 1 muaj pushime qe shkoj une "Pogradeci" eshte njesh per qetesi, dhe jo rremuja.
> 
> Po kete vere me kismet mbase blej noi hyrje aty ke pallatet e reja ne Elbasan, asgje konkrete tani per tani. 
> 
> Ne c`fare vendi ne Elb po e nderton ti?
> 
> Ta gezosh daje.



nqs e ke iden po te dergoj nje hart 
dhe shpia ndodhet tek shigjeta
hajde lodhu

----------

